# Hi - New Owner in Tunbridge Wells



## saigonij (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi!

i brought my W reg Audi TT last thursday. its a 180 bhp version with a few mods - not done by me. It has the twin tail pipes, 18 inch wheels and lowered springs.

its an awesome car and i love driving her.

Only had one issue so far - i flattened the battery by sitting in the car with the engine off, but both heated seats on full, and the stereo - for 20 mins!!!! really drained the battery - but eventually restarted and has been fine since then - even this morning when it was -1 deg.

anyway, so far, she has been great.

at the moment, it has 180 bhp. how easy is it to up this amount?

Ian.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , easiest way to up power is a remap 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... a remap will take it to around the 225 mark


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome, I flattened my battery recently by sitting and listening to the stereo as well! :roll:


----------



## saigonij (Nov 15, 2008)

so the batteries dont last long with the engine off?

ill just remember that for next time.


----------



## saigonij (Nov 15, 2008)

changed the battery and all is well again.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello 'new owner in Tunbridge Wells', I'm from there too.

You might've seen my black TTR around and recognise this location in Groombridge... 


































Cheers

Rich


----------

